# essentials



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

so i was looking on texasbowhunter.com and i started to wondering what the bare essentials i need to bow hunt obviously a bow and arrows and broadheads but what else is needed?


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

That's about it. In addition I carry a knife, but rarely use it, a pen to fill out the tag, but rarely use it, some drinkin water and a grunt call. Simple is best.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

A range finder is good to have especially if your hunting unfamiliar areas, or you throw a stand up the evening before you hunt it. A good case to keep your bow and hunting arrows in, a stalking/practice quiver, release if your going to use one, a small tackle box to keep spare field points, screwdriver, Lansky Sharpener for your blades, at least one or possibly two sets of blades and a spare pack of broadheads. However, I got by for almost a year with simply a case, bow, range finder, and a couple dozen arrows. The rest just started to accumulate, and has become take along stuff as well. If you get a package type bow, like I did, then start changing things up like sights and rest, these can go into your tackle box as well for back ups if needed.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

should i get a ground blind or a climbing stand?


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

your gonna need a release also. As far as blinds it depends on where you hunt. A climbing stand is going to require a decent straight tree. In east texas there is nothing better. If your hunting in the hill country or west texas or south texas a 16 foot tripod would be the best. Second best would be a lean on stand and last would be a ground blind. All stands for bow hunting have their pros and cons. Ground blinds allow you to move some without spooking deer and some have activated charcoal liners that absorb your scent. They are highly limited in their ability to allow you to see game though. In a ground blind you are concentrating on a specific shooting lane. Tripods and climbers allow your scent to be off the ground and your visuals are obviously alot better. Your over the brush and you can see animals easier. They both have their place. If you buy a tripod or leaner you can brush it out. I will say this, if you buy a ground blind buy the biggest one they sell. Pulling back on the bow in a small ground blind sucks. I have an extra climber if you wanna borrow it and test it out.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

At the barest minumum you need a bow that is ready to hunt, a hunting arrow, a place to hunt, and a hunting lic with archery stamp. Next on the list would be a release/glove/tab, depending on your style of hunting.

a quiver is almost a must to carry your extra arrows....could be a bow quiver or one of the other many types.

Then there are lots of things that are good to have...like knife, flashlight, camo, etc....


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

i forgot to add that i have a release, it is a scott with a adjustable trigger pressure, i also have quiver.....i have a nother question lets say for instance im hunting from a treestand would you normally take the quiver off of the bow? if so where do you put it?
the reason im asking is that im hoping to hunt sam houston national forest next year so im trying to figure out what im going to ask for christmas. also one other question since money it tight this year what things should i not skimp out on as in buy the cheapest one i can find?
thanks
marsh


----------



## Mike45 (Nov 19, 2008)

Marsh...I normally hunt out of a tripod. I just carry a quiver with me and stick in in the branches of the tree I am up against. It has always worked for me. I have also hunted ground blinds but, in my experience, some deer just stray away from them (I don't usually leave them out longer that a weekend) Anywho...I see you are in college station. If you ever want to shoot, send me a pm. Also, I would recommend that you get a quality target to practice with (I have the block) unless you are planning on shooting up at gander mountain ($5 every time).


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

I use the string that I pull by bow up with as a tie for my quiver. Just put a knot in it that you have access to another arrow. Get a good fanny pack, everything you need will fit in it. If your gonna hunt Sam Houston forest get a climber.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

It's a good thing that your not old enough to be married. I'd be giving you the name of a Divorce attorney. Your asking us what you need to bow hunt with? LOL. That list never end's according to my wife.:biggrin:


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

bow with rest, sight, and release. Arrows and Quiver that can be detached. Field tips and same weight broadheads. Target. Marking tape to help with distances when in stand unless you have a rangefinder. Allen wrenches to keep everything tight. extra broadheads. string/rope to pull bow and anything else up in tree. climber is a very good selection for east texas. these are the basics.


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

Don't forget the Thermocell.....sometimes it gets bad out there and the mosquitos almost carry you away.


----------



## simply hooked (Sep 7, 2008)

REDDUCK gave the best info so far! You take your hunting box with you to camp, thats where you keep all your tools ect, You take what you need in the hunt. Backpack-water , something to munch, compass- its easy to get lost in fog or dark, flashlight. your backpack is your life , put what you feel you would need if something happend. (you could be stuck befor help came) something to make fire-ect......... A small backpack will carry alot and its easy to take. Then add what everyone told you what you need----good luck and enjoy


----------

